# Casper the Friendly Cat



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi to all,

Finally some photos of Casper the Friendly Cat. He is really a trusting and friendly cat. Very vocal chap that makes his presence heard.

Casper, our adopted cat, was found with a deep stab wound in his abdomen, by a member of a local cat welfare society. Casper, very weak and bleeding profusely, was brought to the vet and treated accordingly. He was then fostered to another home to recuperate. The foster, who happens to be a friend, asked if we could take him in, as the idea of releasing him back (Casper was a stray) would eventually result in him being harmed again. He was given a full check by the vet, vaccinated, dewormed and whatever else that needs to be done before being introduced to his new home. Now, Casper has become a new member of our family.










Our darling Casper









Casper on a break.









Casper after the break.









Who goes there........









It's a box to you....but a bed to me.

Not a strand of coloured hair can be found on him, so, does it mean he is an albino cat? Just wondering.

From,
Diveraz


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

He is beautiful! I don't think he would be considered an albino because he is kind of creamy colored and he has yellow eyes not pink. There is probably a technical term for the color but I am really bad at that sort of thing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's beautiful. :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He has a sad story with a wonderful ending. He's a stunning cat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm glad Casper has a happy home now :heart


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

What a beautiful kitteh baby! He's so blessed to have had you help him, the poor thing.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

What a wonderful ending to his story! He is so pretty, and so lucky to have found a great home!


----------



## queen_scoopa (May 1, 2008)

He's B E A Utiful!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm glad you rescued him, what a cutie!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello Casper you are very handsome! :love2


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Casper is just gorgeous! What an awful story about how he came to you, though. It's just good there were people looking after him. It's a happy ending for sure!


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!

Casper could come live at my house .....no problem! He reminds me of Moby, a forum kitteh who has gone on to the bridge. I think my next one will have to be a white cat. You are lucky to have him.

Bryon


MOPE PICTURES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Casper is the prettiest white cat I've ever seen!!! :love2


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you for all the compliments.

Would like to post more photos of Casper, provided I can photograph him. He is always coming to the camera whenever I try to take photos of him, and, he being a white cat, it proves to be challenging to capture him (he lives in a home that is primarily white, with white floor). He simply blends in to the background such that most of the time we only see a pair of eyes.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay, then we'll just see his eyes. :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart he's very handsome...


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Good People,

It has been a while since I last posted photos of Casper. Well, here's a few shot of him taken recently. He's been with us for about 6 months now and as you all can see, he has bulk up his physique (in other words, put on weight). He gets good food, both kibbles and wet food, plus a whole lot of TLC from everyone around him so.....he is one happy cat!!!!









Me on my favourite mat.....and no, you can't share it!!!!









Nothing beats lying on a cold floor on a hot day......yeah.....this is life!!!









Am I handsome or am I handsome?









Any closer and I'll lick that lens.









My better side.......Miaow!!!

That's all I have for now. Also, thank you for all the compliments and kind words. Really appreciate it.

From,
Diveraz


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Casper you are such a handsome boy, and you look so darned happy with your new life.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Casper is beautiful! I love the tipped ear.

White cats are coyote bait where Im from. Im glad you gave Casper and safe forever home! More pictures please


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the updated pics of Casper. He looks very content! What a handsome boy.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

His coat looks beautiful now, shiny and thick! He's one lucky cat  !

Fran


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all,

It been sometime since I posted photos of Casper. He's grown to be a big and friendly boy. Below is Casper now.










His favourite basking spot. Notice the "startled" look on his face :smile:

From,
Diveraz


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## DizzyMoo (Dec 20, 2010)

aww casper is a gorgeous boy,love his colouring


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A very handsome young man!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What a very sweet looking boy! Reminds me of a cat I had once. I bet he likes tummy rubs!


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi All,

A little something to share with the cat lovers community.









Casper and Chloe in Mono.

From,
Diveraz


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love that collage! Beautiful, interesting pictures of two kitties.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh he's beautiful! :love2 Personal favorite pics are the one on his back (too cute!) and the black and white in his favorite basking spot. Very handsome boy!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Lovely collage...I especially like the picture in the top left. He looks so intent!


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

_Thanx for all the wonderful and encouraging comments._

:cat


----------

